# Sour Diesel 60 days in, NANNERS EVERYWHERE!



## kiksroks (Feb 29, 2012)

Damn it! Got nanners all over my Sour Diesel buds,no light leaks, no real stress beyond some extra hot FFOF (ProMixBx next time, done with the pre-nuted soil)). Based on my research this is not uncommon for SD, still I'm stressed and frustrated. I have 18 plants going at the moment 16 of which are the SD so I'm just gonna let them go and hope for the best. They are scheduled for chop between march 9th (day 70) and 16th (day 77). 

I love the strain and the cuts I have going smells just like Lemon Heads candy but its killing me to see the buds loaded with nanners like that. 

A freind of mine who is also a member here has some SD clones from a different source that are not even 40 days in and doing the same thing. None of the other strains in his or my room are having any problems like that and I've never had this problem before.



I'm not really looking for advise, just venting I guess. . .


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 29, 2012)

argh!!!!  that sucks man. Yeah, I've heard that about the SD too..hope your next grow goes better for ya's.


----------



## Hick (Feb 29, 2012)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51527


----------



## Locked (Feb 29, 2012)

That sucks bro....unfortunately it seems to be pretty common for some "elite" strains to throw nanners. I love me some Sour Diesel but hve only grown it in crosses.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 29, 2012)

:banana::banana::banana::banana:NANNERS EVERYWHERE!:banana::banana::banana::banana:


should get some decent smoke out of them though, love the sour desel flavor


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2012)

bummer


----------



## Dr.PHYZZLE (Mar 1, 2012)

Man that suck monkey balls..


----------



## Rockster (Mar 1, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51527



 Hick, go talk to a biologist who knows the difference between nana's and true hermaphrodites as your constant going on about nana's as if they were hermies is putting incorrect, ie, *bad*, information out there.

 For the _last_ time, nana's are not hermies.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 1, 2012)

:confused2: Seems plenty here see them as undesirable, if not hermies, what are they?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2012)

Regardless of what you want to call them, a plant 60 days (or 40 days) full of nanners is not a plant I want in my closet.  If the definition of a hermie is not a female plant with male flowers, then what is it?


----------



## kiksroks (Mar 1, 2012)

I've come to the conclusion that most likely my grow will be fine despite the nanner attack. As long as they don't seed. A couple days ago I went through and pulled all of them, about 20 off of 6 plants, and haven't seen any new ones yet.The buds are hitting their final push now and calyx development is as prolific as I have ever seen.

Freaking praying for sensi. . . 

Puffin, that is exactly what they looked like! lol

 I have yet to see any pollen, but what would I look for? I did see some of them dry and falling apart/off. . .


----------



## kiksroks (Mar 1, 2012)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Hick, go talk to a biologist who knows the difference between nana's and true hermaphrodites as your constant going on about nana's as if they were hermies is putting incorrect, ie, *bad*, information out there.
> 
> For the _last_ time, nana's are not hermies.



Seems to be a hotly debated topic among those who know a lot more about growing this plant than I do. Thanks for posting. And if you don't mind elaborating little bit some of us wouldn't mind. . .


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 1, 2012)

If you are getting alot of "nanners" from yourSD cut, it is more likely a bad cut. I too have SD and get a nanner here and there, but it is not till at least week 8-9, and being a 10 week strain, it is no issue.
I am talking about a few also, within lb's. No seed has ever been found.


----------



## jesuse (Mar 1, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Regardless of what you want to call them, a plant 60 days (or 40 days) full of nanners is not a plant I want in my closet.  If the definition of a hermie is not a female plant with male flowers, then what is it?


bart simsons fingers:hubba: .................[j]:icon_smile:


----------



## kiksroks (Mar 1, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> If you are getting alot of "nanners" from yourSD cut, it is more likely a bad cut. I too have SD and get a nanner here and there, but it is not till at least week 8-9, and being a 10 week strain, it is no issue.
> I am talking about a few also, within lb's. No seed has ever been found.



Well, tomorrow is day one of week 10. I had read to run it 11 weeks but it is already showing some amber trichs so I may just chop it at 10 as you suggest. I had 1 or 2 nanners on 2 or 3 buds on 6 out of 16 plants in a quasi sog. Looks like it will be well over a lb dried and cured to me. 

I agree the cut may be bad and I will avoid it in the future. This is my hobby and it is supposed to relieve stress! I do love SD; the potency, bouquet, and yield are unmatched in my limited experience.

They are putting on an impressive show right now as they race to pack on the calyx. The current bud growth is as fast  as I have experienced to this point.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 1, 2012)

kiksroks said:
			
		

> Well, tomorrow is day one of week 10.
> 
> Thanks for posting!


 
so they are on week 10 when they started popping up? or are those differnt plants?

anything after week 8 imo nanners get more common especially in indica dominated plants, i dont consider later flower nanners a hermy plant, its jsut a survial response to age, and most likely will not have pollen, or enough time to pollenate anything.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2012)

I have grown for many many many years.  This throwing nanners late in flower never used to happen.  I am not sure that I believe that this is normal at all, ie not a survival response to age.  I believe that this is more a result of trying to breed female seeds and ending up with hermie genetics in many many strains.  I don't think that I ever saw or heard of this "phenomena" until 10 years ago or so.  I have a perpetual harvest type grow--I have plants of all ages in my flowering room.  I am not willing to take the chanced that the pollen is sterile when I have plants that could be pollinated.  ANYTHING in my closet that popped a nanner would be out of there, regardless of when it happened.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 1, 2012)

the following is from hXXp://www.amsterdammarijuanaseedbank.com/Growguides/general-marijuana-info/difference-male-female-plants.html

Hermaphrodite marijuana plant, or hermie, is a marijuana plant of one sex that develops the sexual organs of the other sex. Most commonly, a flowering female marijuana plant will develop staminate flowers, though the reverse is also true. Primarily male hermaphrodites are not as well recognized only because few growers let their males reach a point of flowering where the pistillate would be expressed. Hermaphrodite cannabis plants are generally viewed with disfavor. First, they will release pollen and ruin a sinsemilia crop, pollinating themselves and all of the other females in the room. Second, the resulting seeds are worthless, because hermaphrodite parents tend to pass on the tendency to their offspring. [note: that occasionally specious staminate flowers will appear in the last days of flowering of a female marijuana plant. These do not drop pollen and their appearance is not considered evidence of deleterious hermaphroditism.]


*Note people have reported that after having female product male flowers(nanners)late in the flower cycle that the following crop would have seed show up deep in the buds. This sugests that not all late showing male flowers are sterile*


----------



## Hick (Mar 1, 2012)

hmmmm.. "bi-sexual phenoms"... "wonders of nature"...  if they hermie, ya know what?.  I'm still gonna call em hermies. 



> For the last time, nana's are not hermies.



Wasn't it one of Hitler's advisors that said "If you repeat a lie often enough, it becomes the truth" ... err somthin; like that...

We disagree Rockster.   





> Damn it! Got nanners *all over my *Sour Diesel buds......
> A freind of mine who is also a member here has some SD clones from a different source that are *not even 40 days in and doing the same thing*.


*neither* sound like .._"a few late nanners"_... anyway.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 1, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I don't think that I ever saw or heard of this "phenomena" until 10 years ago or so..


 
even in grow guides i read back in like 95' mentioned late flower hermies. thats when i got the growing bug before my teens. i dont think i even had internet before then though, more widespread access to information will make things show alot more than word of mouth and personal experiances that people had to do before the internet.


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2012)

A Cpl nanners on some late flowering plants for me is quite the norm as well....especially with some of the more potent crosses. I don't find my bud to be seeded at all with a rare bean or two that can be destroyed if that is what floats your boat. It has certainly been nothing to keep me from growing those cuts again. You can call them what you want but I don't lose any sleep over them. Jmo


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 1, 2012)

late stage sterile nanners were a way we could tell that our skunk cut was done blooming. Not the most accurate but just like clockwork on the 55th-60th day, lil yellow sterile beaks (aka nanners) began to emerge out of some of the most potent pot I've ever smoked, bar none....and hands down...lol. The trick was to pull it right b4 they began to produce those sterile lil sacs...It was an accepted norm (doesn't make it a correct practice but nonetheless...)and other growers preferred our strain to theirs...lol. Around 45 daze was perfect...*sigh* I miss that cut...


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2012)

If it looks like hermie, acts like a hermie it's a hermie.

I have nearly done everything you could do to a plant, even to the point it was eating itself and it never had one seed, one male flower, or anything. You can't let it go any longer then I did and it did not hermie. So the late in flower argument is rubbish.

The generic make up is changing (hermie trait showing) so much with all these pollen chuckers out there that do not take the time to become a true breeder, is weaking the plant seed stock and trying to make it acceptable for hermies.jmo


----------



## kiksroks (Mar 1, 2012)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> so they are on week 10 when they started popping up? or are those differnt plants?
> 
> anything after week 8 imo nanners get more common especially in indica dominated plants, i dont consider later flower nanners a hermy plant, its jsut a survial response to age, and most likely will not have pollen, or enough time to pollenate anything.



I first noticed a week or so ago so I would say week 8 or 9. I'm hoping they will not seed out. I had an og kush throw a couple vry late a few grows back but it was only one plant so I just yanked it and smoked it. lol. It was decent smoke. . .


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 1, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I have nearly done everything you could do to a plant, even to the point it was eating itself and it never had one seed, one male flower, or anything. You can't let it go any longer then I did and it did not hermie. So the late in flower argument is rubbish.


 
not every strain does it.

do you know that theres alot of equatorial sativas that are just natural hermaprodites but are fire. adding these into hybrids is another cause for nanners / and hermy plants showing up, not just "pollen chucking". 

heres some reading, start at paragraph "*The end of the sweet spots" *down to the "*The road to blandness"*

hxtp://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/2600.html


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Mar 1, 2012)

FWIW, I had hermies back in the 1980's from SSSC breeder-source stock, non-fem seeds.  I think it one was the non-fem Nepalese x Skunk which did it the most, but its been 30 years.  But I saw it in more than just that strain and they were not femmed seeds.

I think you are very right that hermies are progressively infecting the strain pool more and more every year, but also think that they can occur naturally in some strains - and induced through stress in others (which I know you disagree with).  Others you can abuse to death and not get even one female to cross dress.

Only way you can tell if you have a boy or girl is to pull down their genes. 
[pun intended]






			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have grown for many many many years. This throwing nanners late in flower never used to happen. I am not sure that I believe that this is normal at all, ie not a survival response to age. I believe that this is more a result of trying to breed female seeds and ending up with hermie genetics in many many strains. I don't think that I ever saw or heard of this "phenomena" until 10 years ago or so. I have a perpetual harvest type grow--I have plants of all ages in my flowering room. I am not willing to take the chanced that the pollen is sterile when I have plants that could be pollinated. ANYTHING in my closet that popped a nanner would be out of there, regardless of when it happened.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2012)

Never said that they could not be fire, they could have been even better, but they are still hermies. 

Maybe I have just gotten lucky with the numerous strains I have grown that I have purchased from respectable breeders, that I have not had any hermies from them. Even indoor sativas. I have also grown from seeds as gifts and less then respectable breeders and these are a crap shoot. Some will hermie and some will not. I am not saying they weren't fire, but I would not grow them again, just because of their tendency to hermie.

 I would just rather see a strong gene pool then a weak one just because some people think it is ok for a plant to hermie.


From the same article:





> A series of phenomena occurred in the late 1970's and early 80's that has since revolutionized the cannabis industry. This series included the triad of sinsemilla,High Intensity Discharge (HID) lighting,...... Never before in human history was so much genetic diversity of cannabis grown in such generic, indoor conditions. The results of this phenomenon have wreaked havoc on the cannabis gene pool.



More people chucking pollen then ever before. If I was a true breeder I would keep working on it till I had a strain that would not hermie. This is just my opinion and if people want hermies they can have them, I just don't want them.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 1, 2012)

i dont think anyone wants a hermy 

i break them down to 3 types, one i can live with and not really "hermy" but just its end of life. (i see how it is considered one though, cause of definition)

hermy from seed (both sexes show at time of pre/flowering, a true hermie plant). a stress induced hermie (enviroment factors, light leaks, ect.) then the late flower nanners.

a new thing im noticing, on femmed beans only, theres balls on the lower nodes but everything above that grows as a normal female with no more balls or nanners showing up. never have seen that on a plant from regualr seed, only the fem seeds seem to do it. just like the late flower ones, some are sterile, some are not.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 2, 2012)

I've not seen that...yet, Puff.


----------

